# Leasing a car



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

I move over in January and plan to lease a car for at least a month probably longer before we buy potentially. Am struggling to find anywhere on the web to get an idea of prices for long term leasing - any suggestions?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cheapest you will find is about 1500 dirhams (about 250 quid) for the month. 

Diamond are good. 

DIAMONDLEASE


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just so you are aware, if you are not on a tourist visa, which I am assuming you won't be when you are moved over here. You will not be able to rent a car until you get your UAE drivers license. This will take you minimum 3 weeks because you cannot get your DL until after you get your resident visa.

From the UK you will not need to take any test or anything, your DL will transfer, but it is a process. Right now I am paying about dhs 2100/month for a Toyota Yaris. There are some cheaper options out there, but you don't want to get too small/slow a vehicle or you may get run over by a Land Rover.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can rent a car while waiting for your residence visa. Residence Visa will take 1-2 weeks as long as your company is on the ball. UAE Driving licence takes about an hour. You can lease once you have your residency. A mid size car (Corolla) will cost 2300+ a month to rent. A long term lease will be about 1/3rd cheaper.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most British that move over are on a visit visa for the first month. You can rent a car on a visit visa with an international drivers license.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Gargash


----------



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys - I will be coming over on a residents visa as starting work 5 days after arrival. So I cant hire a car until I get my UAE licence sorted?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You are getting your residence visa BEFORE you come here? How is this? Did you send them your passport already? This seems unlikely, usually us folk come here on a visit visa, the company applies for residence/work visa and you wait for about 1-2 months depending on how holidays and how good the company is at working at it for you. 

When you first get here, rent a car straight up with your visit visa and either tell them you want it for 1 or 2 months, they'll see your passport then after that your company can take it off you to do your residence. If it's a residence visa then you must wait until you get your DL.


----------



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

Its likely I am mistaken! So if I come in on a visit visa can I still work or do I have to wait for the company to sort my residence visa before I start work - meaning hanging around for a while?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You will come over on either a entry visa sent, to you beforehand by your company, or you will get a 30 day visit visa on arrival. Once you arrive your company will begin the process for your residence visa. During that time you will go for a medical. Whole thing should only take a week or two. Even if it takes longer (unlikely) as long as they have started the process within the 30 days you do not have to leave Dubai. You can work while the visa is being processed.


----------



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks so much, the advice on this site has been invaluable - really appreciate it. i hope I can return the favour and help new movers once I am in and settled!


----------

